# Những mẫu nail tết 2021 khiến bạn không thể từ chối được



## buiphihung93 (25/1/21)

*Những mẫu nail tết 2021 khiến bạn không thể từ chối được : *Những mẫu nail 2020 được đánh giá sẽ trở thành trend mới cho đầu năm 2021 được hội chị em chia sẻ nhiều nhất trên MXH,fb thời gian qua được useful.vn tổng hợp và lựa chọn chia sẻ tới chị em những mẫu nail đẹp, đơn giản và tinh tế cùng với những lưu ý về cách chăm sóc móng tay sau khi tẩy nail qua bài viết dưới đây. Mời chị em theo dõi.

*1. Mẫu nail Tết đơn giản vẫn thu hút ngút trời cho hội chị em*
Làm nail ngày Tết theo phong cách đơn giản là một ý tưởng không tồi cho những nàng đang không biết mình phải lựa chọn mẫu nào cho dịp lễ tới đây. Không cần bất cứ một phụ kiện lấp lánh nào, những bộ *mẫu* *nail Tết 2021 *đơn giản sau đây vẫn sẽ giúp bạn chiếm spotlight dù ở bất cứ nơi đâu.






Những kiểu nails ngày Tết đơn giản điển hình chính là ombre cùng tone màu nhẹ nhàng như hồng baby. Một mẫu móng rất dễ phối trang phục du ngoạn hết mùa xuân này cũng không chán.






Một *mẫu* *nail Tết 2021* nhưng vẫn chuẩn "simple is the best" cho hội chị em. Điểm xuyến một vài họa tiết cành hoa trên nền sơn bóng vừa nhẹ nhàng đằm thắm, cực phù hợp với các nàng yêu thích phong cách nữ tính.

*2. Mẫu nail Tết đính đá sang chảnh cho chị em thích lấp lánh lung linh*
*Mẫu nail ngày Tết* điển hình cho dịp này không thể không nhắc đến những phụ kiện như đá đính, đá hoa... với đủ màu sắc và kích thước tùy sở thích của mỗi người.

Đính hoa là một trong những mẫu nail Tết đẹp vì không chỉ thể hiện sự chanh sả của người sở hữu mà nó còn thể hiện tay nghề đẳng cấp tay nghề của người thợ nail.






Làm nail ngày Tết theo phong cách đính đá mix cùng nền sơn đầy màu sắc cho những nàng thích sự trẻ trung cũng là một sự lựa chọn không tồi cho dịp lễ sắp tới.






Nếu bạn không thích hoa mà chỉ ưng hạt cườm lấp lánh có thể cân nhắc kiểu móng mà Inail đề xuất như trên. Thật đơn giản để có một mẫu nail đẹp đón Tết đúng không hội chị em mình.






Thêm một gợi ý hấp dẫn không kém để để có một mẫu nail Tết đẹp. Mẫu nail với những cánh hoa đặc sắc, nổi bật sẽ phù hợp cho mùa Tết đến không ngờ đấy. Chắc chắn ai cũng phải xuýt xoa trước bộ nail Tết này của bạn đấy.

*3. Mẫu nail nền đỏ tươi tắn đặc sản không thể thiếu của dịp Tết*
*Nail đỏ Tết* hẳn là từ khóa được tìm kiếm nhiều nhất mỗi khi Tết đến xuân về. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một mẫu *nail đẹp đón Tết* thì đây chính là sự lựa chọn trên cả tuyệt vời cho bạn.






Một sự kết hợp tuyệt vời khi đính hoa cùng hạt cườm trên nền sơn đỏ như thế này. Một bộ *nail đón Tết* không thể ưng hơn cho những nàng chuộng phong cách tiểu thư điệu đà.






Muốn màu nail đỏ thêm tươi mới hơn, kết hợp ngay với các họa tiết hoặc đá để đôi tay của bạn ấn tượng, rực rỡ hơn. Quá chuẩn cho một mẫu nail đẹp ngày Tết rồi nàng nhỉ.






Không còn gì bằng mẫu nail hoa Tết, điểm tô thêm các họa tiết như hoa đào, hoa mai, cây lá đẹp, tính tế sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy tự tin hơn với đôi tay của mình đấy.

*4. Mẫu nail xinh đón Tết 2021 dễ thương cho nàng nhí nhảnh*
Đối với các nàng chuộng phong cách dễ thương, "pick" ngay một mẫu *nail xinh ngày Tết* mà Inail sẽ giới thiệu đến bạn ngay sau đây.






Một *mẫu nail chơi Tết* dễ thương và nhẹ nhàng cho các bạn gái bánh bèo. Một sự kết hợp khéo léo giữa họa tiết hoa nhỏ và giấy bạc nail được rắc nhỏ.






Thật thiếu sót nếu thiếu mẫu nail vẽ Tết tông xanh biển thời thượng này. Bạn có thể tùy chọn các sơn móng tay màu nền khác như xanh râu, nâu, màu ruốc, phù hợp với cung hoàng đạo của mình.

Đối với những cô nàng không thích những mẫu nail đính đá quá sang trọng thì ngay bây giờ hãy cùng Inail tham khảo một số mẫu nail vô cùng đơn giản nhưng không kém phần xinh xắn nhé!

Bộ nail xinh đón Tết màu hồng pastel cực kì tôn da, các chị em đều có thể phối hợp với bất kì trang phục tết nào một cách dễ dàng. Sơn móng tay màu pastel luôn là chân ái của mọi cô nàng mê nail.






>>> Sơn móng tay màu gì cho sáng da để có một bộ nail chơi Tết hết sẩy cũng là câu hỏi được nhiều nàng quan tâm. Chỉ với một cú "nhấp", nàng sẽ giải mã được bí mật tưởng chừng khó giải nhưng cực dễ này vì đã có Inail chia sẻ chi tiết đây rồi!

Bên cạnh tông màu đỏ thì màu vàng cũng là mẫu nail đẹp diện Tết rất được ưa chuộng. Nail được sơn màu vàng đình kèm thêm ánh kim kiêu sa sẽ cuốn hút và quyến rũ không kém.






Những mẫu nail Tết dễ thương màu trơn nhẹ nhàng với các tông màu pastel, màu trơn, màu nude… Mẫu sơn này tuy có vẻ đơn giản nhưng đẹp không nào đùa được đâu.






Mix các màu sắc với nhau cũng là một ý tưởng tuyệt vời cho các mẫu nail ngày Tết.

*5. Mẫu nail chân đẹp cho ngày Tết bạn gái phải thử*
Bên cạnh mẫu *nail xinh diện Tết* cho móng tay thì móng chân các nàng vẫn có thể chọn được nhiều mẫu siêu ưng cho mình.






*Nail Tết đính đá* cho chân cho những bạn có bàn chân xinh tha hồ xúng xính. Những bạn có bàn chân trắng và thon sẽ cực kì phù hợp với mẫu nail cực đẹp này.






Nếu bạn gái thích phong cách dễ thương có kể kết hợp nhiều họa tiết xen kẽ như thế này để có bộ nail xinh diện Tết rồi.

Bạn đã chọn được mẫu nail Tết ưng ý rồi chứ? Tết là lúc chị em xúng xính áo váy xinh đẹp chính vì thế có thêm một bộ nail ấn tượng nữa chính là combo tuyệt vời cho ngày xuân thêm tươi. Tết qua đi nhưng ngày xuân tươi đẹp vẫn còn đó, xem thêm top mẫu nail mùa xuân để luôn có những bộ móng xinh nhé.

_*Tóm lại:* Nếu bạn đang cần mua các loại sơn móng tay giá cả phải chăng hãy ghé Useful.vn nhé. Tự hào là hệ thống lớn nhất cung cấp đa dạng các mẫu sơn móng tay và đầy đủ dụng cụ làm nail, tự tin có thể chiều lòng đến cả những quý cô khó tính nhất. Muốn tự sắm cho mình đầy đủ các dụng cụ làm nail thì đừng quên đến useful.vn nhé._​


----------

